# Napoleon Needs A Home - Normandy Park WA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This lovely fancy pigeon needs to find a home in the Normandy Park WA area (near SeaTac Airport). If you can provide a home, please contact me at [email protected] for the details.

The bird is banded, but we have been unable to trace the owner:
WEST 4019 10 03.

Pictures at http://www.rims.net/Napoleon

Terry


----------



## StacysFunnyFarm (Apr 22, 2005)

Has Napoleon found a home- or HIS home? He is very handsome. I am not in Normandy Park, I am up in Lake Forest Park.
Stacy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Stacy, I honestly don't know .. we tried to make arrangements .. I'll see what happened.

Terry


----------



## StacysFunnyFarm (Apr 22, 2005)

If Napoleon is still "homeless" please let me know. Normandy Park is less than an hour from home, and even less than that from where I work. I'm new to this website, and might forget to check back daily, so don't hesitate to e-mail if Napoleon is in need.
Stacy


----------

